# Spintech Mufflers- Not that loud?



## LS2_STS (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello,

I own a 2006 GTO, 6.0L V8. I recently bought it a few months ago, only known mods that I could tell are K&N Intake and a full magnaflow system with the h-pipe. I was shocked to find out that the magnaflow basically had NO sound to it at all. Disappointed by this, i started to do my research. I watched hours and hours of exhaust note videos, and I finally came to the conclusion that the SpinTechs where the way to go. So here I am now, just had them installed yesterday and I am still not happy with the sound. My current setup is the magnaflow h-pipe, no resonator, spintech mufflers and gibson tips. It has the beefy tone when im on the gas, but at idle it sounds like it has very little balls.

So as a LS2 noob, I ask you guys, whats holding back that big 6.0L that I so desperately want to hear? Does the h-pipe kill it all? (Besides the obvious like doing high-flow cats/headesr and etc...)


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

If you want loud get the slp loud mouth muffelers, I did the same swapping out mufflers from a magnaflow cat back. Maryland speed is the cheapest I found


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't like the way the LM's sound at all. I have no cats and run the super pro streets. It is pretty friggen loud. It rumbles at idle and isn't bad, but if you take past 4 grand it is really loud. If someone is behind the car in a building/garage it will make their ears ring. As my friends how I know


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

To each his own, I like the slp


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If for some odd reason you didn't do headers before the rest of the exhaust, that'll do it for you. If not, remove the mufflers and replace with a piece of pipe. If your still not happy, put some cut outs as close to the headers as possible.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Headers really do really increase sound and flow, Long tube are best, catless mid pipes, H pipe and 3inch catback and muffler delete is really loud with some popping on throttle let off, but awesome at WOT. I also have SLP LM mufflers and can switch with muffler delete set up, but I like the sound of a muffler delete and it is really loud.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yea, you really need to do Headers or cut-outs. I would say headers just because you would benefit off of those more. this video made me decide to go the route i did, hope it helps you out.


----------



## hawkti (Nov 18, 2011)

billyjack2 said:


> I don't like the way the LM's sound at all. I have no cats and run the super pro streets. It is pretty friggen loud. It rumbles at idle and isn't bad, but if you take past 4 grand it is really loud. If someone is behind the car in a building/garage it will make their ears ring. As my friends how I know


cats take alot of the sound away. If you had the cats, you'd have a different opinion I think.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I originally just had the dual spintechs and resonator delete done to my 04 and like you said it was loud when you got on it, but was pretty subtle other than that for being a spintech. I then installed longtubes and catless mids and it sounds nasty now. I love it. There isnt too many cars on the road that sound as loud as my goat. Now instead of using my horn I just rev at people and scare them half to death. Like it was said before the Cats deadn alot of the sound.


----------



## LS2_STS (Jan 5, 2012)

Id love to do all of the above but where I live, I have to pass emissions. So I need some emission friendly tips!


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

long tube headers but if you dont wana spend all the money do some high flow cats and maybe a differnt muffler (not sure what spintech you have...super prostreets are the loudest of the spintechs). You could also just put some glass packs in place of muffler for some loud sound. Last you didnt say what size cat back pipes you have but go as big as you can on that too


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

hawkti said:


> cats take alot of the sound away. If you had the cats, you'd have a different opinion I think.



I think the spintechs may be louder than the SLP. The spintechs sound closer to an open exhaust. Has nothing to do with their loudness, the SLP's just sound terrible. IMO... and opinion of friends.


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

*magna"s*

I know this thread is a little old but, I have an 04 and had straights (no cats) with flowmasters. The thing is very loud and pops a lot , theres a lot of droan too which the shop warned me about. Since magna flows are padded and FM's are not would this tame it some, I still wont a good note but at wot you can hear it a mile off.


----------

